# Electoral Register on ILR



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just came to England last week on my ILR visa (settlement) Just need to take Life in UK test and apply for it.

Do I need to or am I supposed to apply to be on the electoral role as I know it helps wtih credit score etc...

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> I just came to England last week on my ILR visa (settlement) Just need to take Life in UK test and apply for it.
> 
> Do I need to or am I supposed to apply to be on the electoral role as I know it helps wtih credit score etc...


If you are a US citizen, you can't get your name on the electoral register. Only British, Irish, Commonwealth and EU citizens are allowed (and EU citizens can't vote in parliamentary election).

Once you have your credit file, you can insert information explaining why you aren't on ER. This may help with your credit score. Go to Experian.co.uk and Equifax.co.uk (two biggest credit reference agencies) and ask them to insert it.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Another question Joppa!

I am a US equifax user- does it make a difference at all?

How do I get my credit file as you were mentioning ?

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Another question Joppa!
> 
> I am a US equifax user- does it make a difference at all?
> 
> How do I get my credit file as you were mentioning ?


US credit file stays in US - it doesn't go abroad. You have to start building up your UK credit file from scratch. 

There won't be a credit file here to start with, but after getting a credit card or mobile phone contract, a file will be created. Then go to their websites, apply for a copy of your file (£2 charge) and you can either see it online or get paper version by post. You can then apply to have a comment inserted.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Joppa once again!

I got a mobile phone contract already and also got a credit card in UK through HSBC Premier in the US that got it for me in the UK and now I'm banking with HSBC Premier in UK as a result. Will it affect my credit score if I request a copy of it?

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Thanks Joppa once again!
> 
> I got a mobile phone contract already and also got a credit card in UK through HSBC Premier in the US that got it for me in the UK and now I'm banking with HSBC Premier in UK as a result. Will it affect my credit score if I request a copy of it?


No it won't. Just go online and request it. They tell you how you can insert your comment on the file (this costs nothing and they will confirm once they have done so). As not being on ER can affect your creditworthiness for ID purpose, explanatory comment is well worth while.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Joppa, much appreciated as usual!

What type of explanation would you put into your credit file that gives good reasoning as you mentioned- would you put any reference to US credit as well?

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Thanks Joppa, much appreciated as usual!
> 
> What type of explanation would you put into your credit file that gives good reasoning as you mentioned- would you put any reference to US credit as well?


Just say the reason you aren't on the electoral register is because you are a US citizen.
No need to add anything on US file. UK lenders won't look at it and it's irrelevant for your US credit record.


----------



## Rndebidee (Jan 8, 2012)

Yusuf623 said:


> Thanks Joppa once again!
> 
> I got a mobile phone contract already and also got a credit card in UK through HSBC Premier in the US that got it for me in the UK and now I'm banking with HSBC Premier in UK as a result. Will it affect my credit score if I request a copy of it?
> 
> ...


Yusuf,
Are you still in the States? Trying to figure out if I could open a HSBC Premier account here and then have it transfer to the UK. How does that work?


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

To answer your question I opened my US HSBC premier account and told my relationship manager from HSBC that I needed to open a UK account with the following address. It was all done while I was still in US- took me about 2 weeks to open that account. When I arrived in UK I had all my documents waiting for me in the mail. Hope that helps but your local HsBC branch will be able to assist you more as long as you are detailed etc- let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

